# Headset - Mikrofon-Lautstärke steigt selbsttätig an



## Shandras (10. Juli 2008)

*Headset - Mikrofon-Lautstärke steigt selbsttätig an*

Hallo,

ich hab ein komisches Problem und zwar steigt die Lautsärke des Mikrofons während dem reden auf das Maximum an und meinem Gegenüber knallt fast das Trommelfell raus!
Hab in der Sytemsteuerung alle Audioeinstellungen bezüglich Mikrofon verändert und der Regler steigt immer wieder an, sobald ich zu reden beginne. Das kanns ja wohl nicht sein, oder?

Wie bekomm ich das hin, dass er auf der Einstellung bleibt, die ich vorgebe?
Will nicht jedesmal das Mic nen halben Meter entfernt halten, nur damit das Verstehen eineigermaßen schmerzfrei abläuft...


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Headset - Mikrofon-Lautstärke steigt selbsttätig an*

teste das mal an einem anderen PC. wenn es da auch so ist, dann ist das mic nicht mehr o.k


----------



## Korn86 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Headset - Mikrofon-Lautstärke steigt selbsttätig an*



			
				Shandras am 10.07.2008 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab ein komisches Problem und zwar steigt die Lautsärke des Mikrofons während dem reden auf das Maximum an und meinem Gegenüber knallt fast das Trommelfell raus!
> Hab in der Sytemsteuerung alle Audioeinstellungen bezüglich Mikrofon verändert und der Regler steigt immer wieder an, sobald ich zu reden beginne. Das kanns ja wohl nicht sein, oder?
> ...



Das hat was mit Windoof XP   zu tun, hatte das gleiche Problem, nur bei mir hat sich die Mikrofonlautstärke immer wieder nach unten verstellt  
Mit Vista tritt dieses Problem nicht mehr auf, somit starte ich immer mit Vista, sobald ich ins Teamspeak will 

MfG Korn86


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Headset - Mikrofon-Lautstärke steigt selbsttätig an*



			
				Korn86 am 10.07.2008 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat was mit Windoof XP   zu tun, hatte das gleiche Problem, nur bei mir hat sich die Mikrofonlautstärke immer wieder nach unten verstellt


 wenn das so wäre, dann müßten ja millionen user seit jahren über dieses problem klagen...  wenn es nicht am mic selber liegt, dann wohl an schlechten treibern FÜR windows XP speziell auf den hersteller der sondkarte / headset bezogen, aber nicht an XP.


----------



## Korn86 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Headset - Mikrofon-Lautstärke steigt selbsttätig an*



			
				Herbboy am 10.07.2008 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das so wäre, dann müßten ja millionen user seit jahren über dieses problem klagen...  wenn es nicht am mic selber liegt, dann wohl an schlechten treibern FÜR windows XP speziell auf den hersteller der sondkarte / headset bezogen, aber nicht an XP.



Also in meinem Clan hat dieses Problem fast jeder der eine Creative X-FI hat, klar liegt das wohl auch mit am Treiber, wenn das Problem mit anderen Soundkarten nicht auftaucht, allerdings wird Creative bestimmt nicht mit Absicht ein Feature einbauen welches permanent die Lautstärke verändert 
Da ich die Service Packs für XP und auch alle Updates lieber manuell mit Winfuture-Packs durchführe, sind mir auch genug Probleme aufgefallen.
Mit dem aktuellsten Treiber und Service Pack 1, hatte ich dauernd das Problem, dass sich meine Lautsprecher von 7.1 auf 2.1 verstellt haben, nachdem ich dann Service Pack 2 und die aktuellsten Updates installiert habe, kam das Problem nicht mehr, somit kann ich in diesem Fall sagen, dass es an XP lag und nicht an den Creative-Treibern 
Windows ist seither schon für ein gewisses Eigenleben bekannt


----------

